# Sargent Seaweed.



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Went down to Sargent this weekend to try and run some shark lines out but I never took my rods out of the truck. Nothing but seaweed from one end of the island to the other, some places it was 4' high. No signs of bait anywhere and the only living thing I saw in the water was a Man-O-War. Just a heads up for anyone planing to go down there any time soon.


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

That's incredible... It was not this bad at bolivar but there was enough seaweed that I got out of the truck and never touched sand, and had to step over 2ft to get to the waters edge


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Worst Ive ever seen it. Was by SLP this past weekend.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Anybody know where it comes from? It was coming in big time behind SLP yesterday. Must come from sw area somewhere? ,does it grow on bottom or just float around. Be cool if it could be processed into cattle feed! Great Pics! and truck! Thanks!


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

It originates in an area in the Atlantic I think. It is called the Sea of Sargasso. It just floats.

Sent from my LG-LS720 using Tapatalk


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sargasso_Sea


----------

